# Recommendations on best locations to live.



## Kate from Oz

We will be moving from Hong Kong to Kuala Lumpur by end of February.

We are interested in views on best locations for expat living.

We're a couple without children, so have no need to be close to schools.

My husband will be working in KL and will travel quite a bit internationally for work. So something reasonably central but does not have to be in the CBD.

We're not night clubbers so no need to be on top of the best nightclubs in the city.

We do enjoy dining out at nice restaurants occasionally. Would like to have easy access to public transport/taxi's. 

Paramount is safety and a nice modern or recently refurbished apartment, with nice views.

We both enjoy walking also.

We haven't yet settled on a budget, but need a minimum of 3 good sized bedrooms and 2 bathrooms with a Western style kitchen (stove and oven), storage room/utilities/laundry room, living, dining room. 1500 square foot minimum. From what I understand this will be easy to find or bigger.


----------



## fredcheong

Many expats are living in either Mont Kiara or Bangsar.
Groceries store, restaurants, shopping malls can be found in these areas so you don't have to go far to get anything.

Depending on your budget, getting a 3 rooms and 2 bathrooms with all the requirements above is not that hard. Around RM5000 can get you a 2200sf fully furnished condominium.

Will you be getting a car? Or solely dependent on public transport?
Most apartments requires an access card to get in and you may only get to your own floor with your card.


----------



## Torontotimmy

I would also appreciate any thoughts on this with respect to a single man with collie dog, approaching 60, retired, fit with a love of culture, museums and travel..
Would KL be more suitable than Penang?


----------



## Kate from Oz

Thanks fredcheong. We're hoping not to need a car. 

We're also used to the access cards so that won't be a problem.

We're not sure on budget yet, but estimating we'll have around 10,000 to 15,000 to play with a month for rent.

From some of the research I've done, we're leaning towards Mont Kiara, Bangsar and KLCC.

If anyone could help with the pros and cons of those areas I'd be grateful.


----------



## fredcheong

Torontotimmy,

If you love culture, museum and travel KL would be a better choice. 
Penang is more on the relaxing side of things with beaches within walking distance and varieties of foods in Gurney Drive.
You can always take a flight from KL to Penang or the other way round if you decided to stay in Penang 


Kate,

Mont Kiara has more choices of food and restaurant. As for choices of accomodation Mont Kiara is packed with many condominiums and serviced residences from new to old. Not to mention bungalow or semi-detached houses.
Cons is there are no LRT train station in Mont Kiara. Nearest being Bangsar or Kerinchi station.

Bangsar has limited choices of condominiums and they are not as new as Mont Kiara. One advantage I can think of is that there's a LRT (train) station in Bangsar and there are 2 shopping malls there. Mid Valley is also few minutes drive from Bangsar.

KLCC is situated in the city centre and LRT station is within walking distances and taxis are everywhere. But you gotta bear with the polluted air and noise in KL during the day as traffic is heavy during peak hours.
Oh and staying next to KLCC has its perks. Everything you need can be found in KLCC 

Hope it helps.

Btw, with the budget of 10-15k, you can get either semi-detached or maybe even bungalow in Mont Kiara or Bangsar where as KLCC is only limited to serviced residences or condo as there are no landed properties there. Only high rise buildings


----------



## Kate from Oz

Thanks fredcheong.

I'd probably prefer the condo at this stage.


----------



## Torontotimmy

*Thank You*



fredcheong said:


> Torontotimmy,
> 
> If you love culture, museum and travel KL would be a better choice.
> Penang is more on the relaxing side of things with beaches within walking distance and varieties of foods in Gurney Drive.
> You can always take a flight from KL to Penang or the other way round if you decided to stay in Penang
> 
> 
> Thanks Great advice and so useful
> Cheers
> Tim


----------



## omores

Kate from Oz said:


> We will be moving from Hong Kong to Kuala Lumpur by end of February.
> 
> We are interested in views on best locations for expat living.
> 
> We're a couple without children, so have no need to be close to schools.
> 
> My husband will be working in KL and will travel quite a bit internationally for work. So something reasonably central but does not have to be in the CBD.
> 
> We're not night clubbers so no need to be on top of the best nightclubs in the city.
> 
> We do enjoy dining out at nice restaurants occasionally. Would like to have easy access to public transport/taxi's.
> 
> Paramount is safety and a nice modern or recently refurbished apartment, with nice views.
> 
> We both enjoy walking also.
> 
> We haven't yet settled on a budget, but need a minimum of 3 good sized bedrooms and 2 bathrooms with a Western style kitchen (stove and oven), storage room/utilities/laundry room, living, dining room. 1500 square foot minimum. From what I understand this will be easy to find or bigger.


Shouldn't be too hard at all. I would opt for Bangsar if your spouse travels often. It's very near KL Sentral where you can check in and take the train to the airport. There's plenty of restaurants, malls and pubs for your convenience.


----------



## omores

Torontotimmy said:


> I would also appreciate any thoughts on this with respect to a single man with collie dog, approaching 60, retired, fit with a love of culture, museums and travel..
> Would KL be more suitable than Penang?


Hard to say both cities are so different. Penang is a quieter place to live in whereas KL is more bustling so it really depends on what you want eventually.


----------



## EBillingham

Hi there- am I able to ask a question relating to this one?


----------



## jojo

EBillingham said:


> Hi there- am I able to ask a question relating to this one?



yes, go ahead

Jo xx


----------



## EBillingham

*Advice needed pls!*

Hi there,

I would love some advice too please. I am moving out to KL indefinitely to be with my husband who's working over there currently. We have a 6 month old baby and I'm therefore trying to figure out which location would best suit our needs...
My husband has suggested the location of the Garden Residences in a serviced apartment. I'd like to be within walking distance of shops, coffee shops etc - as I think taxi's with a baby car seat would be difficult. So this seems to fit the bill? 
I wondered if anyone could help / advise? Serviced apts are the way we'll go as I'm not sure how long I'll stay.
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## omores

EBillingham said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would love some advice too please. I am moving out to KL indefinitely to be with my husband who's working over there currently. We have a 6 month old baby and I'm therefore trying to figure out which location would best suit our needs...
> My husband has suggested the location of the Garden Residences in a serviced apartment. I'd like to be within walking distance of shops, coffee shops etc - as I think taxi's with a baby car seat would be difficult. So this seems to fit the bill?
> I wondered if anyone could help / advise? Serviced apts are the way we'll go as I'm not sure how long I'll stay.
> Thanks in advance for your help!


If that's in Midvalley area, then it should be perfect. You'll be sandwiched by two huge shopping malls (Midvalley megamall & Gardens Midvalley), there's an LRT station if you would like to get away, and it's only 10 minutes away in moderate traffic from KL Sentral (for train access to the airport).


----------



## Kate from Oz

EBillingham, fire away. More than happy for others to post questions as well. Who knows, someone may ask things that I haven't and may highlight some answers for me too.


----------



## faruq

Hi Kate.

If you choose condo to live, I have 1 unit Penthouse at Changkat View Condominium.

These are the details
- Well furnish
- Access card
- 4 bedroom, 4 bathroom
- 2100st
- genting Highland view
- Rent for RM7000 permonth


Changkat View is located in Changkat Kiara residential ground, and in between Kenny Hills, Mont Kiara and Damansara Heights. 

It is surrounded with the green tranquility and luxurious lifestyle, as this development is in within a drive away from Sri Hartamas. 

Accessibility wise, Changkat View can be reached from major road such as Jalan Duta and Jalan Kuching, and highways such as The North South Expressway, Sprint Highway, and the newly opened Penchala Link. 

These network of highways means it’s easier and more convenient getting to Kuala Lumpur City Centre, which is just a mere 15 minutes away and even closer for Petaling Jaya and Bandar Utama.

Besides that, it seems that Changkat View is also a few kilometers away from major shopping complexes such as Suria KLCC, Mid Valley Mega Mall, Berjaya Times Square, One Utama and The Mall Shopping Centre.

For convenience sake, amenities such as KL Sentral (KLIA Express), Kuala Lumpur Golf & Country Club, Bukit Kiara Equestrian Club, Damansara Specialist Centre, Pantai Hospital and University Hospital are just close by the development.

The condominiums have a comprehensive range of special amenities and facilities to suit a luxurious and affluent lifestyle, including swimming pool, wading pool, badminton court, tennis court, nursery, cafeteria, children’s playground, multi-purpose hall, gym room, 24-hours security, smart card access system and two-way intercom. 

Low density and nice view.


You can contact me through email

Thank you

faruq


----------



## aaronsmith

Mount Kiara is better..bear in mind Kate with traffic jams in KL.it is hazardous..oh, be careful on taking taxi in KL.Do not taking any taxi with dark mirror.


----------



## ailurophiles

Hi Kate! Welcome to Malaysia, hope you're settling fine here. I know of a condo that is around your budget that is about 9k-11k at Quadro. All the best, though!


----------



## decanesis

Kate from Oz said:


> We will be moving from Hong Kong to Kuala Lumpur by end of February.
> 
> We are interested in views on best locations for expat living.
> 
> We're a couple without children, so have no need to be close to schools.
> 
> My husband will be working in KL and will travel quite a bit internationally for work. So something reasonably central but does not have to be in the CBD.
> 
> We're not night clubbers so no need to be on top of the best nightclubs in the city.
> 
> We do enjoy dining out at nice restaurants occasionally. Would like to have easy access to public transport/taxi's.
> 
> Paramount is safety and a nice modern or recently refurbished apartment, with nice views.
> 
> We both enjoy walking also.
> 
> We haven't yet settled on a budget, but need a minimum of 3 good sized bedrooms and 2 bathrooms with a Western style kitchen (stove and oven), storage room/utilities/laundry room, living, dining room. 1500 square foot minimum. From what I understand this will be easy to find or bigger.


i suggest sri petaling.  
And the rental there is around 2k.... next to shopping malls and LRT, walking distance


----------

